# Question for all Klose owners .... Split size(s)?



## offset1945 (Mar 15, 2017)

Greetings Everyone,

I own a Klose 20x36 pipe smoker with a 1/2" 20x20 firebox ... I have been very, very happy.

I do have a question though ... 

What is the general size and length of the splits you feel work best in your Klose?

With a target temp of 275 - 285F:

a.) I know that I CANNOT truly burn a half split that was say from anything 8" inches in diameter or greater

b.) Split length also seems to matter for me .... longer 16" seems too long ...( which most will be depending on source ) 

c.) I tend to notice with these sizes, the fire will catch in the back of the firebox closest to the cooking chamber

Here is what happens with the above .... I may start well, but it is too hard keep my target temp.

If I wait too long, then I've added too heavy of a split to ignite ... I get what I call a 'snuff out'.

If I add the split sizes noted above too soon, no 'snuff out', but then I run too hot.

I have read and been told my many that I should be able to just drop a half split on there and forget about it for more than an hour ... now again I am talking about a half split from an  8" diameter oak. 

When I go smaller .. 1/4 or even 1/8 split ... then I am fine except for one thing, I am having to funnel wood too often ... 30 - 45 minutes.

Also, this type of running fire seems to have me with a very uneven swing in the cooking chamber. Too hot close to the box ... perfect at the far end, too hot by the firebox.

So in summary with smaller splits, I get the temps I want in one part of the chamber, closes to firebox is too hot, my fire is a running fire, very clean burn, but need to feed it too often.

I can be very even in the cooking chamber if I have a nice smolder going .... but again, how to feed the smolder with splits? 

My wood source? Same as Franklin's ... wood is great, but I am having to put in a ton of extra labor in splitting and re-splitting each quarter cord I purchase. After splitting, I remove all bark and then for each cook I cut down length with an old miter saw.

I am thinking this source and these splits are just too big, too heavy, some are monsters. Some of these half splits have to be coming from 20" diameter oaks.

I like to cook with stack wide open and firebox door shut with damper wide open.

Any tips, tricks, ideas would be much appreciated.


----------

